# My touchpad tapping isn't work on single click



## sundeeproy (Apr 11, 2014)

I have bought new Lenovo G510 laptop, After running of touchpad driver my touchpad tapping is not working on single click like login pages,i.e, gmail login, facebook login, etc. I can't understood why touchpad tapping is not working on single click after running of touchpad ELAN driver. Please suggest me what to do.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome to TSF forums!

Probably the updated touchpad driver overwrote the settings from the old driver. You should just be able to go to Control Panel and find the Touchpad applet, click on it to open it, and find the double-click or single-click settings to change it. Make the change hit OK a couple of times and it should fix it. 

If it doesn't, you can backup any data such as documents or pictures you've put onto the new laptop to an external hard drive or flash drive and run a SYSTEM RESTORE. You should choose a date a day or two before the date you first opened the computer out of the box and turned it on for the first time. That should "rollback" the touchpad driver and other related Microsoft windows systems files to a point in time before you accidentally scrambled the Windows configuration. 

If you need further help, post back and we will advise.

Best,
BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## sundeeproy (Apr 11, 2014)

But This happens at strating time of laptop when I had purchased.


----------



## sundeeproy (Apr 11, 2014)

could you suggest me the only one finger scrolling driver or software for MY LENOVO G510


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

have you tried lenovo support site? Lenovo Support - Drivers & Software (US)?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

If the Lenovo laptop is new; you can return to LENOVO and they will repair for Free. You'll need to find the box the laptop came in and send to them; make sure you Insure it for at least what you paid for it. 

This is if the Touchpad driver solution we gave you still doesn't fix it, nor does the SYSTEM RESTORE. Bear in mind if you call LENOVE Tech Support for help, the Technician may take you through this procedure again, even though you have done it. You will need to comply with his/her request, otherwise they will not return and repair it for you. 

BBJ


----------



## sundeeproy (Apr 11, 2014)

Today I found actual problem , when I press any key of laptop's keyboard then my touchpad tapping works after one click. When I tap one times then after my touchpad tapping works correctly if I press again any key then again tapping works after one click. For this I contacted lenovo care but they didn't catch actual problem and said tecnical engineer will visit in 4 or 5 days at your home. I think it's not an issue . It may be new functionality. Anybody know about this ............please reply


----------



## Alexander13 (Aug 24, 2014)

sundeeproy said:


> Today I found actual problem , when I press any key of laptop's keyboard then my touchpad tapping works after one click. When I tap one times then after my touchpad tapping works correctly if I press again any key then again tapping works after one click. For this I contacted lenovo care but they didn't catch actual problem and said tecnical engineer will visit in 4 or 5 days at your home. I think it's not an issue . It may be new functionality. Anybody know about this ............please reply


Hi, I have the VERY SAME ISSUE.... Was your problem actually solved and how? Please let me know, thanks.
regards


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Windows Explorer Press* Alt* key to view tool bar, go to* Tools/Folder Options *check *Single Click to open an item*


----------

